# Harbor Freight Tools



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys should check out www.harborfreight.com they are a chineese tool carrying store. They have a couple of branches locally here and around the USA, but man they are cheap. I bought a set of brass punches there for like .99 cents. I'm thinking of going back and buying all of them I think I can make some money on scrap. You definetly have to watch what your buying, and I nor any one I know has had much successe with there power tools, but for hand tools you can't beet em'. they do carry factory seconds of alot of name brand stuff, and there warrenties are really good.:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

HARBOR FREIGHT J-U-N-K would be a better name. I take pride in my tools, their stuff is for super-cheap harry homeowner, not for pros.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

service guy said:


> HARBOR FREIGHT J-U-N-K would be a better name. I take pride in my tools, their stuff is for super-cheap harry homeowner, not for pros.


Carl do not disclaim the completely. I do agree I spend a lot of money on tools as well. But it is worth rummaging through some of the aisles they are some things you can do well with. I am not saying cordless or plumbing tools but we have bought a couple of select things that have et to die and keep going everyday for us.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I hate myself for even telling this story.

Once upon a time, while traveling out of state, I was in HF with my dad. We had been wanting to pick up one of those Makita 7.2 volt cordless drills when we could afford it. It would be perfect for strapping up pipe in crawl spaces, etc. (We couldn't afford it because he worked for chump change in a dirt poor area. He was a master craftsman but a poor businessman.) 

Well he saw a black Chicago Electric knock off of the Makita. Against my protests he bought it but promised to replace it with the Makita when it quit on us.

This is the part that pains me deeply. It lasted over 10 years of semi-regular use. I have no idea how or why a battery powered tool could last that long. 

Please forgive me. I will not speak positive of Chicago Electric crap again.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

My truck is full of all the name brand toys, But I did get a new lead hammer there for like $3.00, my Eastwing framing hammer also bought there was like $10, and 6 pair of leather gloves for for $5. Money saved is money earned. *I do not buy there *cutting, grinding or power tools, blades or bits. You do need to use your head when your shopping therre or any where.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

With tools you usually get what you pay for. I always look for "Made In USA", most of the time that means quality. On the rare occassion it doesn't I'd still rather give an American $5.50 then some sweat shop $5.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I needed a 13mm racheting combination wrench and didnt want to by a $75 set. The $6 tool worked fine for the 10 mins in needed it


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi muck,

Give a intro so we know something about you, welcome to PZ


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

muck said:


> I needed a 13mm racheting combination wrench and didnt want to by a $75 set. The $6 tool worked fine for the 10 mins in needed it


When I worked as a mechanic I learned never to buy cheap hand tools. Saving $10 on a wrench isn't worth the broke knuckles when it breaks.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chineese Rotors*

my boss was in china looking to import plumbing material,fixtures,he sent back 3 mini rotors.he conned a plumber to try it out,it came back in pieces.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Marlin said:


> When I worked as a mechanic I learned never to buy cheap hand tools. Saving $10 on a wrench isn't worth the broke knuckles when it breaks.


 
aside from being a bit of a tool snob, this is my attitude also. what you saved on that chinese or indian pipe wrench won't even pay your deductible (if you have insurance) after it breaks or slips and you smash yourself up. good tools are safe tools and good tools cost money.






paul


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

you guys are only hurting yourselves for not buying some tools there...

Look at the price of their manual knockout set compared to other sets like a greenlee... just one example. There are many, many tools a service plumber can use from there. I could list of 50 tools you would be foolish to buy anywhere else.

Same goes for automotive tools. Take a ball joint press kit. About $40 there where everywhere else I looked it was $200 or more...


If you wander the aisles, you will see plenty of tools of "good enough" quality for great prices. 

harbor Freight has come along way in the last ten years when it comes to their quality. They are gonna need another ten years to rebuild their reputation. They still need to improve in a couple departments, like drill bits, but if you count them out; you are just prolonging your retirement


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

TDB said:


> you guys are only hurting yourselves for not buying some tools there...
> 
> Look at the price of their manual knockout set compared to other sets like a greenlee... just one example. There are many, many tools a service plumber can use from there. I could list of 50 tools you would be foolish to buy anywhere else.
> 
> ...


I use high-quality tools, that last the long haul of heavy-duty use. If you want to buy cheap junk, be my guest. Its totally fine if it works for you. It doesn't work me, call me a snob if you like...but thats just how I roll.:tank:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Its about money to me. That is why I go to work. If there is a simple way for me to increase my earning potential, I'll do it. I cary around $5000 in tools on my van. Some harbor freight, some craftsman, some home depot, etc... I'd be willing to bet I could tackle any job you could as efficiently as you but at a lower cost...

Not being combative, Service Guy; just pointing out some logic... If it works just as well, why not save money? Afterall, the goal for most of us is to make the most money we can... Otherwise I would not get up at 6:30 every morning 

I know what to look for. I have been buying mechanic and wood working tools for the last 20 years. It does not take a genius to see that Harbor Freight has many tools a plumber can use that will last longer than we will be alive... Its just simple math and common sense...


BTW - if it does not work for you; I'd say it does not work mentally. But does work physically... Wrap your head around that and justify retirement being put off a little longer so you can read a name while you sweat 


Again - common sense here and there is no single source or name for a plumbers tool box. Harbor freight is every bit as relevant to a plumber as seekonk is...


Tip for the day - work smart, not hard!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

service guy said:


> ..but thats just how I roll.:tank:


 :laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Marlin said:


> When I worked as a mechanic I learned never to buy cheap hand tools. Saving $10 on a wrench isn't worth the broke knuckles when it breaks.


 I was swaping transfer cases in my truck and there was one bolt the i just fought with. it was on top of the tranny and a ratchet wouldnt fit and an open end just didnt have any room to move. Plus the whole set didnt come with a 13mm wrech. it was strange it went 12mm to 14mm they just skipped out on the 13mm. I dont like cheepo tools bt this one thing I ever bought at hf. Ive walked around the store a couple times but never see anything that iterestes me.


----------



## JonnyReb (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta admit having tried lots of their tools. We put the $49.00 1 1/8 hammerdrill with the $22.00 masonry bit set on all our trucks. That worked out, so we bought 2 power threaders for $79.00 each. Those lasted just a couple uses. The switch broke on one and something went in the wiring of the other. They sucked.
The pipe wrench's, basin wrenchs, augers, tubing cutters and similar all look pretty crappy so i never picked any up. Some of our guys used them. Compared to rigid...well... there's no comparison.
The one purchase that stands out in my mind as my favorite is an automotive 3/4 socket/ratchet set that goes all the way up to 55mm. I think i got the whole set for $29.00 . If it was "snap on" it would have been $750.00 probably. Maybe more. 

I always wonder...how do they ship this crap here at these prices, let alone pay for the product? Poor rascals making it must pay to work.

The one thing i always purchase at HF is the nitrile disposable gloves. Cheaper than anywhere else and decent quality.

Great niche market they fill. Glad to have one nearby..J.R.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

TDB said:


> Its about money to me. That is why I go to work. If there is a simple way for me to increase my earning potential, I'll do it. I cary around $5000 in tools on my van. Some harbor freight, some craftsman, some home depot, etc... I'd be willing to bet I could tackle any job you could as efficiently as you but at a lower cost...
> 
> Not being combative, Service Guy; just pointing out some logic... If it works just as well, why not save money? Afterall, the goal for most of us is to make the most money we can... Otherwise I would not get up at 6:30 every morning
> 
> ...


 6:30?? hOW CAN YOU SLEEP SO LATE?:laughing:


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*It's a bad craftsman that blames his tools*

*Personally I only purchase quality, too many times while I was starting out I had those cheap tools fail me, leaving me dangling by my main appoendage and a case of sore knuckles.*

*Harbor frieght does have some things worth purchasing, however none of them are for direct use as a tool, like an inspection mirror for $1.99.*

*I buy their tie downs for the trucks because the guys chew thru em like a fat lady eats cake, and looses more than i want to know.*

*But to be really honest, there is no substitute for quality tools !* :no:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JonnyReb said:


> I always wonder...how do they ship this crap here at these prices, let alone pay for the product? Poor rascals making it must pay to work.


 
this brings up another very valid reason not to buy from them. it's got nothing to do with the tools but with the politics and economics surrounding them. i'm sure you don't want to read a socio-political diatribe but think about this. some of the stuff they sell (english wheels for example) are sold cheaper than the steel costs here in the u.s. what does that say about their labor force? i'll pay a few bucks (or a hundred bucks, depending on the tool) more if it comes from the u.s. they're the walmart of tools, only selling pic 'n save tools.






paul


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> this brings up another very valid reason not to buy from them. it's got nothing to do with the tools but with the politics and economics surrounding them. i'm sure you don't want to read a socio-political diatribe but think about this. some of the stuff they sell (english wheels for example) are sold cheaper than the steel costs here in the u.s. what does that say about their labor force? i'll pay a few bucks (or a hundred bucks, depending on the tool) more if it comes from the u.s. they're the walmart of tools, only selling pic 'n save tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great points!:thumbsup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess we will have to agree to disagree. I buy the best I can when I can. My first set of Al. pipe wrenches came from HF, I have replaced them as I could with Ridgid. Those "cheap" tools got me rolling. I do believe in buying American and I try to all that I can, and now that I made a few bucks with those "junk tools" as they fail or new ones come on the market, I buy them. I take a great deal of pride in my tools, but not having been in the trade for 15 years or so to have built up the full tool bin, it was a bit costley to jump right in. I have enough automotive tools to start my own small auto repair shop, enough machinist tools to run a 2 man tool shop, I could difinetly open my own sparky shop and all of my tools and tool boxes are top shelf stuff. However my tools are not bi- they do not cross trade lines. Even if I think a tool will work well across a trade ie. drill bits, I have seperate ones for machining, for elec., auto, and now plumbing.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> this brings up another very valid reason not to buy from them. it's got nothing to do with the tools but with the politics and economics surrounding them. i'm sure you don't want to read a socio-political diatribe but think about this. some of the stuff they sell (english wheels for example) are sold cheaper than the steel costs here in the u.s. what does that say about their labor force? i'll pay a few bucks (or a hundred bucks, depending on the tool) more if it comes from the u.s. they're the walmart of tools, only selling pic 'n save tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all a matter of perspective with a TON of variables involved.

A friend and relative of mine owns a coffee import business. He actually even owns a coffee plantation in Central America. His guys are paid so pitifully it's pathetic. But only when compared to our wages. Compared to survival level pay, they are making mega bucks and live very, very well.

But if he would pay them USA wages the cost of the coffee would go so high he would go out of business. Then these guys would lose their jobs.

Just some perspective to keep in mind.


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 4, 2009)

I am a 22 year plumber. Don't buy junk! You need to be working with quality American made tools. I get a lot of comments from customers (Men) about my tools and how long i've had them ect. I don't feed the foreign manufacturing base that works their people for nothing without OSHA protection, without minimum wage laws, Lets keep our money here! That me!
jimbob


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have this disease that forces me to buy only top quality tools and tools I really don't need but have to have as well as at least two of everything and when it comes to sawzalls at least 6. Cordless drills by the dozen. Just bought a plasma cutter that I know in my heart I will probably use twice. Last month I was on a digital micrometer kick.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a pipe threader that came from either harbor Freight or Northern Tool (can't remember which) and it has been a dandy. I just give like $35 for it and it has paid for itself multiple times.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I buy returned HF jack hammers for about $250 they run for 2-3 years then you buy a new one. At that price it's hard to lose.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

They had a sale this weekend, I was out of town and still found a location to stop in on. Picked up a couple magnetic bowls, 3 strikers (can't be without one until I get a Rothenbarger torch), inspection mirror, a 1/2 extending ratchet wrench and a digital micrometer.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*cheap tools*

craigs affordable tools on ebay. don't know s or s about them. your call. breid


----------



## SunnyD HVAC (Jan 8, 2009)

if you want to talk about tools made in china look at the ones that say husky and kobault on the side, I spend extra time and do alot of grumbling until i see labels like made in usa germany and such. Want quality tools at cheaper prices visit your: flea markets, swap meets, garage sales, estate auctions, church bazaars, etc.. So are antiques, some are rusty and need some clean up and some are brand spanking new.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

There are cheap tools, deals, and no name brands if its good buy it 
I have seen ridgid tools that stink I bought a rigid toilet auger biggest waste of money. I bought it because my kid clogged the toilet and I forgot to put it in the van big mistake. so I popped into the local HD and bought it was an hour away when I noticed it missing my General drop head auger was way better for less. I bought a 5 LB all steel sledge hammer at wally years ago for a buck what a deal I still use it today.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I buy .99 screw drivers because I abuse the heck out of 'em.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

tnoisaw said:


> I buy .99 screw drivers because I abuse the heck out of 'em.


yeah, those super cheap screwdriver bundles are a deal. I abuse mine too. use them for prybars, chisels, and lose them a lot.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I buy .99 screw drivers because I abuse the heck out of 'em.


I buy Craftsman screw drivers because I abuse the heck out of them. The 99 cent ones tend to bend, snap or my favorite the handle shatters if you smack it with a hammer. The same screw driver might cost 2 or 3 times as much at Sears but they'll keep giving you new ones.


----------



## azzcrack (Aug 7, 2009)

and you can't beat the craftsmen warranty! LIFETIME BABY


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They don't have the lifetime "no questions asked" warranty anymore. I stopped buying craftsmen when that happened. 

I've got 2 HF jackhammers that I just CAN NOT seem to kill. going on 3 years now with heavy use.


----------

